
1100%: Graph Illustrates Shocking Rise in College Tuition Since 1978 - ggnoreeeee
http://www.jenx67.com/2014/09/1100-graph-illustrates-shocking-rise-college-tuition-since-1978.html
======
visarga
This perverted situation is conditional on access to high paying jobs. With
the advancement of automation though, most college jobs will not pay back the
student loan. So what will happen then, will colleges close and many former
students default?

